# A small recipe dump from HashSlingingSlashur



## Alex (23/5/18)

A small recipe dump from HashSlingingSlashur

submitted 11 hours ago * by HashSlingingSlashur Winner: Best Recipe of 2017 - Leche De Coco

I will no longer be selling these mixes in a few weeks time, so here they are for anyone to add to their calculator and mix up.

I will not be answering substitution questions because imo no subs should be made. minimal notes about steeping are added, if no steep notes then its a shake & vape.

thanks ya'll, I love you and I love reddit!

*Cinnamon Roll:* 3 day steep

Notes: I saw a lot of tricks on how to make a good cream cheese icing base. holy v, CCI and meringue are doing that here. LA CCI does a lot of the heavy lifting, creamy and sweet icing. The touches of holy vanilla and meringue are just here to keep that icing kind of separate from the baked good, make it feel like its sitting on top.

My first versions of this did not include CAP cinnamon Danish but I felt it needed just a slight kick up in cinnamon, rather than take the chance of using too much Rich Cinnamon, I added CAP CDS. Sugar cookie, yellow cake and butter make up the buttery bakery base for this delicious blend.

I think you can take either of these bases and adapt them into something new.


0.25% (TPA) Butter


0.5% (CAP) Cinnamon Danish Swirl


2% (LA) Cream Cheese Icing


0.25% (DFS) Holy Vanilla


0.5% (FA) Meringue


0.3% (FLV) Rich Cinnamon


1.5% (RF) Sugar Cookie – SC


2% (JF) Yellow Cake

*Waffles* 3 day steep

Notes: a common trend in many of my mixes is to take one really good flavor and just accent it with a couple others flavors. You can see that here with LB Belgian waffle. Its a very good standalone waffle flavor. I added FLV caramel and FA maple to really punch up and bring the maple to the forefront. LB Belgian is also buttery but a nice dollop of TPA butter leaves that buttery aroma down low in the mix, especially noticeable after a steep. Yellow cake and cereal 27 just add those finishing touches to what is already a damn good waffle. Cereal 27 is one of those missing link flavors that is so versatile. Just a touch here and we're adding that toasty flavor to the waffle base.


4.2% (LB) Belgian Waffle


0.6% (TPA) Butter


1% (FLV) Caramel


1.5% (CAP) Cereal 27


1% (FA) Maple Syrup


1.5% (JF) Yellow Cake

*pumpkin spice donut* - steep 5-7 days

This one was pretty easy. I tasted FLV pumpkin spice and the obvious thought to me was DONUTS. FA zeppola is the people's champion of donuts.

FA apple pie is just a nice accent to the pumpkin spice, you wont taste apples at his % but the combo tastes like fall.

Hazelnut and Vanilla ice cream are just here to meld everything and bring a creamy finish. you can use any VBIC flavor here. my favorites are LB and FW. The recipe is not overtly creamy and hazelnut just plays so nicely with so many things... it just made sense to throw it in here.


1% (FA) Apple Pie


0.7% (FW) Hazelnut


0.7% (FLV) Pumpkin Spice


1.6% (LB) Vanilla Ice Cream


4% (FA) Zeppola

*RY4* - best after 2 weeks

Another example of one flavor being so damn good and just getting a little assistance. JF Ry4 double is my only choice when it comes to RY4. It just tastes good, nothing off about it and you don't need more than 3% in just about any mix. Milk and honey accentuates the dark tones of the RY4, Holy vanilla brings a brightness to the vanillas in RY4D. Lastly, vanilla pudding was just thrown in on a whim and it worked really damn well. The longer it steeps the more complex the aroma becomes


1% (DFS) Holy Vanilla


0.25% (FLV) Milk & Honey


3% (JF) RY4 Double


0.75% (FLV) Vanilla Pudding

*Raspberry Pomegranate* -- this is a very love it or hate it flavor. let it steep.

This was the result of me trying to make a pomegranate forward mix. I never got to playing around a lot of pomegranate flavors. TPA's flavor is decent, FA pom is tough to work with and too much of it is just really gross.

I started with just the poms and raspberry, it was too sharp and almost medicinal. I lowered the % of everything and added dragonfruit and cactus because fruits right?

In the end, I had some people try it and like it.

I added a touch of vanilla swirl and started selling it.

I would say that 3/4 of people who try it like it, and about 25% of people who try it love it. Then there's the 1/4 who absolutely despised it. If you don't like it , blame me lol


0.1% (INW) Cactus


0.5% (TPA) Dragonfruit


4% (TPA) Pomegranate


0.5% (FA) Pomegranate


2% (TPA) Raspberry (sweet)


1%(TPA) Vanilla Swirl

*Arnold Palmer* -- something I mixed for someone by request

Super simple , I wanted a real tea flavor with lemonade. I was going for a 50/50 mix of the two.

LA lemonade + CAP sicily do a damn good job for a simple lemonade base.

FA black tea is the obvious choice for the tea and one that I am familiar with from using it in my earl grey mix. Fa black tea stops being useful around 2%.. here at 1.25% its really about as strong as the 5% lemon flavors.

lastly, sugar is really necessary to make this work. A nice heap of sweetness or your favorite sweetener nd you are good to go. Add some ws23 and grab some hot dogs.


1% (CAP) Italian Lemon Sicily


4% (LA) Lemonade


0.75% (FLV) Sweetness


1.25% (FA) Tea Black Water Soluble

*rainbow sherbet*

Another one where I take a decent or good flavor and try and make something better. This one I pretty much landed on my first attempt, just tweaked some percentages. TPA rainbow sherb can be harsh so I landed at a sweet spot of 3.3% rather than 4% or higher.

FA raspberry punches up the raspberry flavor and doesn't get lost amidst the sea of citrus.

CAP lemon lime was my first choice for citrus because it works two jobs and you don't need a lot of it in a situation like this. I wanted some noticeable lemon/lime but not for it to be the star of the show.

CAP sweet tangerine was my choice for orange because its sweeter than FW blood orange or FA orange, and here it shows up right in the front, you get the orange right on the inhale.

Oh yeah without TPA marshmallow this whole thing would be throat hit city.


0.5% (FA) Berryl (raspberry)


0.75% (CAP) Lemon Lime


1% (TPA) Marshmallow


3.3% (TPA) Rainbow Sherbet


1% (CAP) Sweet Tangerine

*Swedish fish* - this one can be a bit throaty, lelt it steep or not

This recipe could still be worked on and I have actually changed the mix a bunch of times. I think the CAP 27 fish and TPA Swedish fish are both good flavors with a lot of drawbacks. CAP fish is very weak and doesn't have much body to it. TPA fish is harsh but has a lot of those gummy candy feels that we really want in this mix. The combo of JF sweet strawberry, TPA blueberry extra and a touch of INW peach tastes like a really nice, sharp strawberry candy flavor and are here to kind of pull the Swedish fish flavors in that direction while using all the good parts of the Swedish fish flavors and trying to hide their shortcomings. if you think this is a cluster **** of words well that's how I feel about this recipe. its a clusterfuck, it works but it aint perfect.


6% (CAP) 27 Fish


1% (TPA) Blueberry (extra)


0.25% (INW) Peach


2.5% (JF) Strawberry Sweet


1.5% (TPA) Swedish Gummy

I will be adding to this list as I eliminate more and more flavors from my menu. I will also consider doing another post for pod device mixes.

thanks ya'll for reading. I hope you can find something you like =)

source: https: //www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/8ld04l/a_small_recipe_dump_from_hashslingingslashur/

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Thanks 7


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/5/18)

Awesome fine, thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 2


----------

